# Jaguars at edinburgh zoo



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know its not herp related (but everyone loves pretty big cats don't they?) but thought i'd share some amazing pics i took last week with my new dslr 

Oh btw how long has the reptile house not been there? Was gutted to see that they don't have one anymore 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6927870520/sizes/m/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6927870510/sizes/m/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6927869994/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry the reflection on the glass is bad


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't view them have to have a Yahoo ID


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

oh no! ill try fix this!


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6927870510/" title="edited jaguar 2 by rachaelknight, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5329/6927870510_223a56b12f.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="edited jaguar 2"></a>


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

edited jaguar 2 by rachaelknight, on Flickr 



jaguar by rachaelknight, on Flickr



edited jaguar 1 by rachaelknight, on Flickr


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

Its worked


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice and good photos


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice shots :flrt:


----------



## Rachaelknight94 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks I love big cats and can't believe how well they turned out only had this camera a week!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful :flrt:


----------



## geetarman (Apr 3, 2012)

Love the pics! I took some of the black jaguar last time I was there, has to be my fav big cat of all. 

The pics aren't as nice as yours though. 










Right poser in this one









And another big cat









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

